# Charlotte Sting sign Alexis Kendrick, Yelena Leuchanka and Stacey Thomas



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Charlotte Sting have signed Alexis Kendrick, Yelena Leuchanka and Stacey Thomas as free agents, it was announced today by General Manager Trudi Lacey. 



Kendrick, a 5-7 guard, averaged 8.8 points, 3.8 rebounds and 4.1 assists in 132 games at the University of Georgia from 2002-06. A starter in every game of her career, she broke the Georgia record for career starts. She also finished her career as one of only three Lady Bulldogs, with Teresa Edward and Kelly Miller being the others, to dish out 100 assists in each of her four seasons.



A native of Inglewood, California, she is ranked fourth all-time in Georgia history with 545 assists, fourth in three-pointers attempted with 466 and sixth in three-pointers made with 144. 



Leuchanka, a 6-5 center, averaged 7.5 points and 6.2 rebounds while shooting .565 (10-230) from the floor in 42 career games at West Virginia. 



Prior to attending West Virginia, she attended Wabash Valley Junior College where she averaged 18.1 points and 12.8 rebounds. Named a WBCA/Kodak All-American in the junior college ranks in 2002 and 2003, she began her college career at Seminole Junior College where she averaged 22 points and 11 rebounds. A native of Belarus, she is a four-time member of Belarus National Team.



Thomas, a six-year WNBA veteran, has averaged 2.7 points and 2.4 rebounds in 145 career games. Originally selected by Portland with the 23rd overall pick in the 2000 WNBA Draft, the 5-10 forward averaged a career-best 5.1 points, 3.9 rebounds and 3.2 assists as a rookie. She also has played for Phoenix, Detroit and Minnesota, winning a WNBA Championship with the Shock in 2003.



A native of Flint, Michigan, she averaged 13.5 points and 7.4 rebounds during her four-year career at Michigan. She finished her career as the Big Ten's all-time leader in steals with 372. As a senior, she was named the Big Ten Defensive Player of the Year and to the All-Big Ten First Team.



The Charlotte Sting's 10th anniversary season begins on May 20 at Charlotte Bobcats Arena as they host the Chicago Sky at 6 p.m. Season tickets are available for as low as $99 and are on sale now. For more information, please call 704-424-WNBA. Fans can also download a full season schedule and further ticket information at CharlotteSting.com.



Bobcats Sports & Entertainment owns and operates the Charlotte Bobcats (NBA), the Charlotte Sting (WNBA), and operates Charlotte Bobcats Arena, which opened in the fall of 2005.


----------

